# Sizing pusher to my loader?



## smalltruck (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello All, I am looking for some help matching the correct size pusher to my loader. I have been plowing for years but we have always just used trucks. This year we are looking at putting a pusher on a machine we have always used for loading salt. It is a 60Hp loader with a working weight of 10,000 LBS before we had the rear tires loaded. Thanks for the help


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

4wd or 2wd?


----------



## smalltruck (Aug 12, 2011)

The loader is 4wd


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

next question.

Are you looking at:

rubber edge pusher?
sectional steel edge pusher?
metal pless?
snow blade/ box combo?


----------



## smalltruck (Aug 12, 2011)

From what I have read it sounds like most of the guys like the metal edge better so I think that is what I would be looking at. Unless I came across a good deal I do not think I would be looking at a sectional steel edge at least for now until I know how we like it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I will not be of any help then. I know on a sectional steel edge, a 10,000lb machine will handle a 12ft box.

As for a live edge, there are guys on there that have them and love them.

Never had one so I cannot provide good input. Sorry


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Steel edge, 10-12' depending on length of the runs and average snowfall amounts. Good operator I'd probably push it to a 12 but know in heavier snow you'll have to take smaller bites.


----------



## smalltruck (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok thanks guys. That is about what I was thinking and debating between a 10 or 12' Most of our stuff isn't super long runs but I might just start out this year with a 10 and see how it goes.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Where in Michigan? Lake effect belt?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Where in Michigan? Lake effect belt?


Hope it's not Gaylord where they get 150" of snow


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

smalltruck said:


> Ok thanks guys. That is about what I was thinking and debating between a 10 or 12' Most of our stuff isn't super long runs but I might just start out this year with a 10 and see how it goes.


The 10' would give you the option of moving it to a skid steer in the future if you wanted to put a bigger pusher on said loader, also.


----------



## smalltruck (Aug 12, 2011)

I am in Central Michigan. We don't get the heavy lake effect they do up in the Gaylord/Grayling area. I grew up in Kalkaska so I understand real snow. Down here we get snow storms but not every night and not normally the amount they do up there.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

We run a 9 ft. box blade on a small 11,500 lb. 50 hp loader. Works good so 10-12 foot sounds right depending on length of pushes .


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Ive got a 12 ft live box and skid steer coupler just sitting at my shop.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Maclawnco said:


> Ive got a 12 ft live box and skid steer coupler just sitting at my shop.


Prove it...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maclawnco said:


> Ive got a 12 ft live box and skid steer coupler just sitting at my shop.


Does it come with paint?


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Philbilly2 said:


> Prove it...


Come on over! Ill even fire up the shop grill.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm bizzie...


----------

